# What do you use to stir your lye solution? Wood, silcone...



## NMAriel (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wondering what eveyone is using.  Right now I use a slotted wooden spoon.  What do you use to mix you lye solution and soap?


----------



## yafa (Feb 8, 2009)

I use a chopstick (hard plastic or wooden)!


----------



## surf girl (Feb 8, 2009)

Red silicone spatula for lye, blue silicone spatula(s) for oils.  Just helps me stay organized.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 8, 2009)

I use a wooden spoon.  But the lye has eaten a hole in it, it's now a slotted spoon.


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 8, 2009)

Wood isn't a good idea. You could end up with splinters in your lye solution. I use a silicon spatula with a stainless steel handle.


----------



## Barb (Feb 8, 2009)

long handled stainless steel whisk.  came from gordon foods, it's bulk food supply store that carries restaurant cookware. it's what i use to stir the soap also.

wooden spoons break down over time.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 8, 2009)

I have about 5 long handled slotted and unslotted stainless steel spoons I use for soaping so I grab one of those and use it.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 8, 2009)

Barb said:
			
		

> long handled stainless steel whisk.  came from gordon foods, it's bulk food supply store that carries restaurant cookware. it's what i use to stir the soap also.
> 
> Same minus the gordon foods place.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 8, 2009)

Stainless Steel Spoon - I have several for soaping....


----------



## Pug Mom (Feb 8, 2009)

Stainless Steel spoon in a glass bowl...


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 8, 2009)

silicone spatula in a pyrex beaker


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 8, 2009)

Stainless steel spoon in a plastic rubbermaid-type measuring cup.

IrishLass


----------



## carebear (Feb 8, 2009)

I know we've been through this before but I"ll say it again cause I'm redundant like that:

DON'T MIX LYE SOLUTION IN GLASS, NOT EVEN PYREX OR OTHER TEMPERED GLASS. IT CAN, AND HAS, SHATTERED...

Pyrex just ain't what it used to be, and even when it was it could still break.  Pyrex (and other tempered glass) can break due to sudden temperature shifts, tiny scratches (say from stirring with metal spoons), or just cause it's having a bad day.

and to the person (I know there is at least one here) who uses an old tomato sauce jar... let me know where to send your get well card.


----------



## jenn624 (Feb 8, 2009)

heavy plastic spoon for me


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the handle of a large dollar store spatula I bought awhile back. I popped off the rubber spatula part and now use it as my stir stick! It works well since it has handle grips on it!


----------



## madpiano (Feb 8, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I know we've been through this before but I"ll say it again cause I'm redundant like that:
> 
> DON'T MIX LYE SOLUTION IN GLASS, NOT EVEN PYREX OR OTHER TEMPERED GLASS. IT CAN, AND HAS, SHATTERED...
> 
> ...



Hi carebear. I am happy to report that I am still using the same jar. I was going to get a Pyrex Pitcher, but have heard that they aren't supposed to be that good anymore. 

Has anyone got any good or bad experiences with Plastic Measuring Jugs ?  I don't mind the Glass Jar that much, but it has no spout for pouring, which I don't like. I do mix the lye water in the sink, just in case it does break. Don't want to have lye everywhere.


----------



## carebear (Feb 8, 2009)

madpiano said:
			
		

> I do mix the lye water in the sink, just in case it does break. Don't want to have lye everywhere.


well than I shall let it go.

I use plastic.  I got a lovely small pitcher from Ikea which I really like but it has no lid.  I also use the plastic semi-disposable Glad containers from the grocery store - the tall ones with the lids.  Those are not watertight seals but they're better than nothing if I need to walk away from my lye.


----------



## Natalie (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been using an old large pyrex measuring cup, I got it at a thrift shop so it's old school pyrex.  Recently I noticed there's a crack in the bottom, just like a split in the glass, nothing leaks from it. I don't remember the crack being there when I started, so it looks like I'm on the lookout for a new mixer thingie to mix my lye in.


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 8, 2009)

I use a plastic/silicone spatula and a plastic jug that is HDPE. Also, once I have finished stirring my lye/water, I take the spatula out of the lye, I don't leave it in there. I come back periodically to check on the lye and to give it another stir just to incorporate all the little bits that float to the top. My jug has a lid, same as you Carebear, while it is not watertight/airtight, it is sealed while I am not standing there babysitting it. Also, I mix my lye/water outside, then put the lid on and bring it inside and stand it in my laundry tub, which is quite deep, deeper than my jug is tall. Seeing as though I am the mum in this house and the only one that does any cleaning, washing, or even look at a cleaning product, I am pretty safe that no body is going to go in my laundry room. That's why I keep all my soaping stuff in there in a dedicated cupboard!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 9, 2009)

madpiano said:
			
		

> Has anyone got any good or bad experiences with Plastic Measuring Jugs ?  I don't mind the Glass Jar that much, but it has no spout for pouring, which I don't like. I do mix the lye water in the sink, just in case it does break. Don't want to have lye everywhere.




I use plastic, Rubbermaid-type measuring cups with pouring spouts that I bought at Walmart. They are still going strong after 2 straight years of CP soaping with them.

IrishLass


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 9, 2009)

Yikes!  I never knew about the glass/Pyrex issue.  I have a 4 qt, THICK pyrex beaker that I've been using for about a year now, but I guess I should consider using something else.  Thank you for the warning, carebear!


----------



## NMAriel (Feb 9, 2009)

I use stainless steel bowls that I bought just for soaping..but following the soap books I read I bought a wooden spoon.  And it is looking rough on the edges so I can see what people are saying about splinters.  Time to go buy either a stainless spoon or safe spatuala.


----------



## SoapMom (Feb 9, 2009)

I use a SS slotted spoon and a glass measuring cup *one of  the 6 cup kind*


----------



## TheGardener (Feb 9, 2009)

I use a stainless steel spoon and a large glass measuring cup.  I've been using that glass cup for four years now and it's looking strong with no cracks etc.  If I switch, it will be to a stainless steel pitcher.  I absolutely hate plastic and avoid it wherever I can.


----------



## xyxoxy (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a 1 gallon Rubbermaid plastic pitcher that I use for large batches and a small plastic Ikea pitcher (like Carebear's?) that I use for smaller batches. The small ones are also good for mixing colors.

All of my soaping utensils are either silicone/plastic spoons or spatulas or stainless steel whisks. I grab whatever is handy, usually a silicone spatula.


----------

